# Ralink USB RT3070 (if_run) and wpa_supplicant



## dfa (Jan 30, 2012)

In FreeBSD 8.2 this works:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0 up
ifconfig wlan0 list scan
(displays access points)
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

In FreeBSD 9.0 and CURRENT wpa_supplicant writes:


```
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
Try to find non-WPA AP
No suitable network found
```

Before wpa_supplicant is started, 'list scan' displays some access points. Afterwards it doesn't display them. Even when I stop wpa_supplicant and execute *ifconfig wlan0 up*.

Device:

```
Jan 30 18:57:54 rechner1 kernel: run0: MAC/BBP RT3070 (rev 0x0201), RF RT3020 (MIMO 1T1R), address <mac-address>
Jan 30 18:57:54 rechner1 kernel: run0: firmware RT2870 loaded
```

Should I fill in a bug report? What logs do you require?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 31, 2012)

No idea, but searching the forum for syncdhcp has a lot of threads one of which may help...


----------

